# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب منتقى الأخبار

## محمد الكوني

أرجوا من الإخوة الكرام أن يسعفوني بكتاب (منتقى الأخبار ) للمجد ابن تيمية -

----------


## محب السنة الشامي

ياريت يا اخوتي وانا ابحث عن الكتاب المذكور محققا ولم اجده   اسعفونا به ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الحارث

السلام عليكم
سيتحفونكم الاخوان ان شاء الله تعالى
اذا كان موجودا فلن يقصروا بارك الله في الجميع

اسم الكتاب
لعله
المنتقى من أخبار المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأحكام
ولم يسمه أحد منتقى الأخبار
إلا شارحه الإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله
على عادة العلماء في اختصار الأسماء وسجعها فكان أن سمى شرحه عليه
نيل الأوطار من أسرار منتقى الأخبار
والمشهور 
نيل الأوطار شرح منتقى الأخبار

والله أعلم

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

الكتاب نادر أو معدوم على الشبكة

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

لعل هذا الرابط ينفعك:  http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123119

ستجد نسخة وورد من الكتاب، وتجد أيضا نسخة مصورة لكن للأسف ليست محققة و الطبعة قديمة... سأواصل البحث إن شاء الله إن تمكنا من إيجاد نسخة أفضل

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

الكتاب محقق غير موجود على الشبكة في علمي والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الكتاب حققه الشيخ الفقي رحمه الله

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أليس التسهيل أهم كتب النحو وعمودها الفقري ، وأليس المقنع ، ومنتقى الأخبار ، وعقد الفرائد وكنز الدقائق أهم كتب الفقه وأرقاها وأعلاها وعمودها الفقري ؛ فلم التجافي ؟

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

> أليس التسهيل أهم كتب النحو وعمودها الفقري ، وأليس المقنع ، ومنتقى الأخبار ، وعقد الفرائد وكنز الدقائق أهم كتب الفقه وأرقاها وأعلاها وعمودها الفقري ؛ فلم التجافي ؟


كيف أخي؟ ماذا تقصد بارك الله فيك؟
أنا قلت الكتاب المحقق غير موجود "على الشبكة" وليس غير موجود مطلقا...

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

_أقصد أحسن الله إليك تجافي طلبة العلم عن هذه الكتب الجلية القدر العظيمة الفائدة ، ولست أقصد التثريب على أحد ، راجيا بذل مايمكن بذله لترويجها بين طلبة العلم ، وبيان فوائد هذه الكتب وأهميتها يحتاج إلى متسع من الوقت والجهد ، ولعله يكون في مقدور أحد رفعها هنا ليعم الانتفاع بها ، وعلى الله قصد السبيل !!_

----------


## ابن عبد الرحمن الجزائري

وأخيرا تم صدور الكتاب على الشبكة:
المنتقى من أخبار المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم (ت: عوض الله)
الوقفية:  http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5145
رابط مباشر: http://www.archive.org/download/waq88327/88327.pdf

المنتقى من أخبار المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم (ت: الفقي)
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5142

وأخيرا، ساعدونا في النشر كي تعم الفائدة.
وأرجو أن توضحوا لنا أيهما أفضل؟ (أقصد التحقيق)

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل يوجد نسخة للشاملة

----------


## وطني الجميل

هناك نسخة وورد للمنتقى على موقع مكتبة المشكاة

----------

